# IJ après Covid, le casse-tête



## Lily (16 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
La CPAM demande une attestation employeurs pour calculer les IJ après mon arrêt Covid. Il faut aller sur Net-entreprises.fr mais les parents ne peuvent pas s'inscrire vu qu'ils n'ont pas de numéro de Siret.  Faire une attestation papier de la cpam ? Comment procéder quand l'arrêt est à cheval sur 2 mois ? Le mois de juillet n'étant pas encore payé. c'est bien compliqué ...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (16 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Vos PE peuve télécharger est imprimé l attestation sur le site Amélie 

Que votre arrêt soit à cheval sur 2 mois cela n a aucune importance

Tous vos PE vous remette l attestation employeur rempli ensuite vous transmettez à la sécu attestations employeurs + fiches de paye sur les 12 derniers mois y compris celle de contrat fini + attestation de paiement pôle emploi si vous toucher quelques chose de leur part 

Vous serez payer à hauteur de 50 % par la sécu + un complément par l ircem


----------



## isa19 (16 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,
 aller sur AMELI et télécharger attestation de salaire et la remplir. Bien envoyer tout en même temps, f.paie + 1 attestation par employeur.
Sur IRCEM ouvrir votre espace et mettre votre RIB vous aurez un complément si vous y ave droit (vos IJ seront transmises directement de la cpam à l'ircem).


----------



## Nounou22 (17 Juillet 2022)

Il faut aussi envoyer à la CPAM une attestation sur l'honneur du dernier jour travaillé, rédigé par vos soins.


----------



## Lily (17 Juillet 2022)

Sandrine2572 a dit: 


> Bonjour
> 
> Vos PE peuve télécharger est imprimé l attestation sur le site Amélie
> 
> ...


Sur les 12 derniers mois ??? ça fait 48 fiches de paie à envoyer !


----------



## isa19 (17 Juillet 2022)

moi, il m'a suffit des 3 dernières de chaque employeur.


----------



## Lily (19 Juillet 2022)

Merci à toutes !


----------



## patou33 (22 Juillet 2022)

Chères collègues,  perso en arrêt 2 fois pour cas contact mari positif..  et j ai opté pour la simplicité,  avec la " subrogation " et donc maintien du salaire !!!! C est moi qui ai téléchargé les attestation employeurs que j ai rempli pour chaque parent et il ne leur restait qu à mettre leur rib et signer !!! Ainsi ce sont eux qui ont reçu les IJ ( pkus rapidement que pour nous !!!! et sans perte de salaire ils ont eu leur cmg complet : tout le monde y gagne !!!) La subrogation m a été conseillée par le ram et aussi par la CPAM !!!


----------



## Lea64 (23 Juillet 2022)

Perso j ai aussi fait la subrogation de salaire et la cpam n en as pas tenu compte donc j ai recu mais indemnités sur mon compte du faire les calculs pour rembourser chaque parents idem avec le complément ircem bref un vrai bordel


----------



## Catie6432 (26 Juillet 2022)

Ca y est ! Alléluia ! Après mon arrêt covid de la dernière semaine de mars 2022, je viens d'être créditée aujourd'hui de mon complément d'indemnités journalières par l'IRCEM ! Il aura fallu ... 4 mois ! Hé bé !  Champagne ! 🍾🎉🎇


----------

